# Andre Iguodala is underrated



## Basel

Of course Steph Curry and Klay Thompson are going to get the most recognition, and they deserve it, but Iggy has been huge in Golden State. When he went down with an injury, the Warriors struggled quite a big. He's been back for a few weeks now and they're on a 10-game winning streak. He's doing a little bit of everything. Playing PG, rebounding, defending, scoring. If the Warriors make any real noise in the playoffs, he may be the biggest reason why. He fits in so well with this team and it seems like nobody is really talking about him. Tone to give credit where it's due.


----------



## R-Star

About as good of a glue guy as there is in the league right now. Give him his own team and they aren't going anywhere, but take the #1 option off his shoulders and he does everything for you out on the court.

Guys like that always seem to fly under the radar, but they're my favorite type of player.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> About as good of a glue guy as there is in the league right now. Give him his own team and they aren't going anywhere, but take the #1 option off his shoulders and he does everything for you out on the court.
> 
> Guys like that always seem to fly under the radar, but they're my favorite type of player.


It's funny, too, because I feel like he went from overrated in Philadelphia to underrated now in Golden State. Not only does he do a bit of everything, but when he's having an off game, he's still a big energy guy - something statistics don't account for. Just an awesome pick up for the Warriors in the off season.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

He's right ahead of Chris Bosh and Kahwi as the league's best third banana.


----------



## Ben

LeBron-lite.


----------



## Basel

@gi0rdun, have you been watching the Warriors this year? What are your thoughts on Iggy's impact on the team?


----------



## RollWithEm

The most important and simultaneously most underrated part I've noticed about Iggy fitting in seamlessly with this team has been Harrison Barnes' willingness to accept a lesser role and to continue playing hard. Barnes is the unsung hero of this team.


----------



## 77AJ

Been saying Andre Iguodala is the best defensive perimeter player in the league for awhile now. The guy is very underrated.


----------



## 77AJ

RollWithEm said:


> The most important and simultaneously most underrated part I've noticed about Iggy fitting in seamlessly with this team has been Harrison Barnes' willingness to accept a lesser role and to continue playing hard. Barnes is the unsung hero of this team.


This post right here is a perfect example of how underrated Iggy is. Im a big fan of the tar heels, and watched Barnes at UNC and have watched him with Golden State. And while he has huge potential and plays very good already. He's not on Iguodala level. In fact Barnes makes way to many mental errors on the floor if you watch the games. Barnes has a way still to go. Great team though.


----------



## RollWithEm

77AJ said:


> This post right here is a perfect example of how underrated Iggy is. Im a big fan of the tar heels, and watched Barnes at UNC and have watched him with Golden State. And while he has huge potential and plays very good already. He's not on Iguodala level. In fact Barnes makes way to many mental errors on the floor if you watch the games. Barnes has a way still to go. Great team though.


I'm completely baffled at how you thought I was implying that Barnes was even in Iggy's class as a player in that post. Did you read what I said? It wasn't even that long of a post for you to completely misinterpret it this badly.


----------



## 77AJ

RollWithEm said:


> I'm completely baffled at how you thought I was implying that Barnes was even in Iggy's class as a player in that post. Did you read what I said? It wasn't even that long of a post for you to completely misinterpret it this badly.


I understood your post just fine. 

You're giving Barnes credit for playing hard because he's coming off the bench. He's a paid professional now. Of course he's going to play hard. Not sure why you think he's the unsung hero of this ball club, when in fact he's just doing what he should be as a role player.

Andre Iguodala on the other hand is a vet with out all the accolades and honors but adds a value to any team that is hard to quantify with just stats and awards. The guy is definitely underrated, and this thread is to shine a light on that fact.

Maybe make a thread such as this one dedicated to Harrison Barnes in regards to why you believe he is the unsung hero of this team. Just my $0.02.


----------



## RollWithEm

77AJ said:


> I understood your post just fine.
> 
> You're giving Barnes credit for playing hard because he's coming off the bench. He's a paid professional now. Of course he's going to play hard. Not sure why you think he's the unsung hero of this ball club, when in fact he's just doing what he should be as a role player.
> 
> Andre Iguodala on the other hand is a vet with out all the accolades and honors but adds a value to any team that is hard to quantify with just stats and awards. The guy is definitely underrated, and this thread is to shine a light on that fact.
> 
> Maybe make a thread such as this one dedicated to Harrison Barnes in regards to why you believe he is the unsung hero of this team. Just my $0.02.


No one came into this season doubting what Iguodala would bring to this team. He's a known commodity. What most people doubted, however, was Barnes' ability to accept his lesser role and continue to play hard every night. He has erased that doubt. Iggy's heroism is sung regularly. Barnes' is quite unsung.


----------



## 77AJ

RollWithEm said:


> No one came into this season doubting what Iguodala would bring to this team. He's a known commodity. What most people doubted, however, was Barnes' ability to accept his lesser role and continue to play hard every night. He has erased that doubt. Iggy's heroism is sung regularly. Barnes' is quite unsung.


Again I understood your post up above. It's essentially a back handed compliment towards Iguodala.

My point is that, regardless of who is coming off the bench. It was Iguodala who worked himself seamlessly into a good fit with this team. Give some credit to the Golden State Warriors brass for going after Iggy, and give credit to Iggy for helping to elevate this team to another level. Which was pointed out by the OP.

Also by your comments, it seems were suppose to praise and call NBA players who make millions of dollars unsung heroes because they're putting the team ahead of their ego ? I Just can't back that.


----------



## RollWithEm

77AJ said:


> Again I understood your post up above. It's essentially a back handed compliment towards Iguodala.
> 
> My point is that, regardless of who is coming off the bench. It was Iguodala who worked himself seamlessly into a good fit with this team. Give some credit to the Golden State Warriors brass for going after Iggy, and give credit to Iggy for helping to elevate this team to another level. Which was pointed out by the OP.
> 
> Also by your comments, it seems were suppose to praise and call NBA players who make millions of dollars unsung heroes because they're putting the team ahead of their ego ? I Just can't back that.


The bottom line is that Iggy came in and took a developing player's job. Not only has Iggy done a good job as a starter, but Barnes has also done a great job accepting his role. Many, many players have failed to accomplish the same feat in the past.


----------



## 77AJ

RollWithEm said:


> The bottom line is that Iggy came in and took a developing player's job. Not only has Iggy done a good job as a starter, but Barnes has also done a great job accepting his role. Many, many players have failed to accomplish the same feat in the past.


My bottom line is that Andre Iguodala is underrated and has been a key factor to help elevate this Warriors team to another level. Barnes will break the starting line up eventually if not with the Warriors some place else. The guy has all the tools to be a great player. He just needs more time and experience to figure out some of the between the ears stuff. 

If were going to talk about other players though, I would also add Andrew Bogut being healthy this season is another layer to the greatness of this team this year. As I believe he's already surpassed games he's played in this season versus last season. The Warriors are just a great comprised team with all their parts. Fun times for the dubs and oaktown.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> It's funny, too, because I feel like he went from overrated in Philadelphia to underrated now in Golden State. Not only does he do a bit of everything, but when he's having an off game, he's still a big energy guy - something statistics don't account for. Just an awesome pick up for the Warriors in the off season.


I don't agree with this at all - in Philly he was maligned fairly constantly by both his hometown fans and the national media for not being a number one scoring option. I don't think I ever heard a good thing about Iguodala until he emerged with team USA. All I ever heard was that he couldn't carry the load in Philly, no one ever talked about his intangibles, his defense, etc. He was very underrated in Philly. And in Golden State? Ever since he went to Denver I've heard NOTHING BUT praise for him. If anything he's completely properly rated right now. He's definitely NOT overrated. Maybe you don't hear as much about him as some guys in major markets, but do you ever hear ANYTHING bad about his game right now?

He's far from underrated in GS.


----------

